# All Digests for Newsletter 2992



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 31, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Have any KPers bought yarn from this company?
My Pages on the New KP Website?
flesh colored yarn
Problem with wool yarn
Knit And Crochet Waffle Stitch
Worst yarn I have ever used continued
Help
Crochet
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Gingham Bunny Cuddler free crochet pattern
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Sweater for my daughter
Baby blankets
Stroller Blanket for new Grandchild
Anny Blatt Sweater
Neck pillows for Ava and Sam
Bunnie boy
Yet another bright pink baby cardigan!
Baby cardigan k
Isabelle sleeping doll
Springtime Gnomes
So Much For......
hat I made
FREE PATTERN -as my thanks to you all + keep Ukraine in your prayers and thoughts
t-shirt rug
*Machine Knitting*

difference between the studio 700 and 740
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

The slap (heard round the world)
Maine
kk's A couple of cars and a bunch of jokes
missing my knitting
Low bridges
Laser clean-up on my eyes
The sharks got me and won't let go
Flooding in Byron Bay
KK's Pretty Pictures
Good Morning, Happy, & More!
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

A shawl for sale #3 (supporting Ukrainian refugees in Poland)
Selling my knitted samples - all must go
Seeking 50 yds Caron Big Cakes, Blue Hawaiian
Wanted
*Links and Resources*

Cora Scarf (K)
Blossom Dance Scarf (K)
Agapanthas Tee for Women, 36" to 68" (K)
Simple Basket (C)
Wisteria Throw (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Tunisian Double Ended Crochet Hooks


----------

